# V76.11 High Risk



## troupe327 (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought that not only a woman with a family history of breast cancer i.e. mother, sister daughter, aunt but also the individual themselves if they had breast cancer would also be a high risk. AHIMA has a distance learning PDF document which says CMS indicates a woman who is high risk would also be a person with a personal history of breast cancer as well. Coding clinic and faye Brown do not indicate this. Does anyone have a final on this?

Slide 30 of 42 on pp. 52

http://campus.ahima.org/audio/2008/RB061208.pdf


I work in an outpatient radiology facility where they do not identify with V76.11 for a person who has had breast cancer before who is having a regular screening. Are women who have had breast cancer with no recurrence or symptoms coded to V7612? I know if it is a diagnostic mammo it is V6759.

Help Please!!!!

Thanks, Confused Coder


----------



## dadhich.girish (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with you.  I have done it before too.  I would also code V10.3 as SDx with V76.11 to support the higher risk.


----------



## troupe327 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, that's exactly what I would do. A woman asymptomatic with a HX of breast CA comes in for a regular screening, not a diagnostic screening. I had been coding V7611 -High Risk with a 2DX of V103 and any other stuff..i.e. HX chemo Rad.. I just don't get how that is wrong but CC and Faye brown in that 3M do not indicate a woman who has had breast cancer who is having a screening as high risk..they just list mom, sister, aunt and daughter and I don't know why..just driving me nuts!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads//R426CP.pdf


----------



## cdandrews (Dec 27, 2013)

*Using V76.11 with V16.3*

I don't believe it applies to Aunt, but only Mother, Sister, or Daughter., but there are other sources that include Aunt.


----------

